# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items > Amphibian News Feeds >  World's 'number one frog' faces extinction from New Zealand government

## Frog News

*Mongabay News (California, USA) May 26th, 2010 11:37 AM: World's 'number one frog' faces extinction from New Zealand government* 

Archey's frog is a survivor: virtually unchanged evolutionarily for 150 million years, the species has survived the comet that decimated the dinosaurs, the Ice Age, and the splitting of continents. Seventy million years ago New Zealand broke away from Australia, essentially isolating Archey's frog and its relatives from all predatory mammals. Yet, if the New Zealand government has its way this species may not survive the century, let alone the next few decades.

The New Zealand government has put forward a controversial proposal to begin opening three of the nation's protected areas to mining: Great Barrier Island, Paparoa National Park, and Coromandel Peninsula where the last populations of Archey's frogs live. According to critics, the government's proposal could push Archey's frog toward extinction, while negatively impacting a number of other endangered species, beloved wild lands, and a nation driven by tourism.

*Full Article*

----------


## Ebony

Yes, This is very upsetting and it makes me sick to my stomach. The fact that they are even contemplating this astounds me. Many of us have signed petitions and there was a march last month. In the end it's whether the government is going to listen or care. It's always about the money :Mad: . Not much makes tears come out of my eyes, but this does.

----------


## Paul Rust

:Mad: *aaaaaargh!!!!*  :Mad:

----------


## jtay

Might not go ahead yet, nothing is final.
Yesterday was the last day for submissions - I was going to write a big long one but ran out of time, and kind of forgot  :EEK!: .

----------


## Kurt

Nice to see capitolism is alive and well in New Zealand. For any one that couldn't tell, I was being sarcastic.

----------

